# ThunderSky and Sky Energy LiFePO4 bulk orders June 2009



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Update from www.evcomponents.com


Our first bulk orders from China are leaving port this week and should be clearing customs in Seattle by the end of June. 
We have two containers with approximately 245,000 Ah of LiFePO4 batteries underway. 

These first two containers are completely sold out except for a few 60 Ah cells from ThunderSky. 
http://www.evcomponents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=28

*As a result of those two orders being completed, we are preparing our next bulk orders from ThunderSky and Sky Energy*. 

We are ordering a minimum of 100,000 Ah again this month. 
Approximately 30% of this order is already sold to customers. If you have an interest in placing your order, we need to know your plans within the next two weeks. 

The uncommitted cells will be likely 100 Ah and 180 Ah cells from Thundersky and/or Sky Energy. 
Those have been our most popular sizes. If you need a smaller size cell (40 Ah or 60 Ah) you should contact us ASAP. 

(Lithium Battery list with specs) 
http://www.evcomponents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=28

The price is once again $1.10 per Ah plus shipping. 
40 Ah cell = $44 each 
60 Ah cell = $66 each 
100 Ah cell = $110 each 
180 Ah cell = $198 each 

*This might be the last time we can do $1.10 per Ah.* 
The battery companies are making noises about this being too cheap and they are trying to raise the prices. 

Please contact Dave Kois if you need to discuss your lithium (LiFePO4) battery plans. 

[email protected]


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave, I saw you may have some 60ah units. Stateside?

Quick questions, how much for 30 of them fob where you are? and on the c rating, how long could they pull 6 or 7c?
Thanks


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

todayican said:


> Dave, I saw you may have some 60ah units. Stateside?
> 
> Quick questions, how much for 30 of them fob where you are? and on the c rating, how long could they pull 6 or 7c?
> Thanks


Not for very long.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Are we talking about "never ever do that" or 10 seconds, 30, 60?

I am wanting to use them in a 72v trike, with an alltrax 450a controller, or possibly a sevcon 425a and a sepex motor

so on full amps (accellerating to speed) they would see 7c for a very short time.
Forgive my ignorance, but battery draw amps and controller amps are one in the same right?

I expect the amp draw to be less then 100 amps, likely 80 or so at speed.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

todayican said:


> Are we talking about "never ever do that" or 10 seconds, 30, 60?
> 
> I am wanting to use them in a 72v trike, with an alltrax 450a controller, or possibly a sevcon 425a and a sepex motor
> 
> ...


The problem isn't if the battery can give it... it's if you'd want to make it give it... I'd suggest looking into other cylindrical cells because you will undoubtedly damage the lifecycle of any prismatic doing that even for a few seconds regularly.

Prismatics have a higher internal resistance... meaning you will probably take the voltage to like the 2v range when you pull that much (very bad for lifetime use I'm suuuure).

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3374&start=0

Headway is a good example of the cells you should try first if you need that C rating.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

todayican said:


> Dave, I saw you may have some 60ah units. Stateside?
> 
> Quick questions, how much for 30 of them fob where you are? and on the c rating, how long could they pull 6 or 7c?
> Thanks


You would be better off with our Headway cells. They can do 15 C.
Most of the ebike, scooter or motorcycle customers prefer these.

http://www.evcomponents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=41

The ThunderSky cells can do 3 C with 10 C pulse.
The Sky Energy cells can do 4 C with 12 C pulse.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Technologic said:


> The problem isn't if the battery can give it... it's if you'd want to make it give it... I'd suggest looking into other cylindrical cells because you will undoubtedly damage the lifecycle of any prismatic doing that even for a few seconds regularly.
> 
> Prismatics have a higher internal resistance... meaning you will probably take the voltage to like the 2v range when you pull that much (very bad for lifetime use I'm suuuure).
> 
> ...



What would happen if I use 10C for a few sec? Would I lose 3% or 30% of lifetime every time I put 10C out of them?


http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3374&start=0

This looks really great!!


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the headways, but they are a bit more money for an already expensive project.

If I go down to 300a and use the 60ah im looking at 5c for like 30 sec

Copastetic?


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> What would happen if I use 10C for a few sec? Would I lose 3% or 30% of lifetime every time I put 10C out of them?
> 
> 
> http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3374&start=0
> ...


I don't know the answer to that... I don't have the means to do a 10C test on my sky energy batts.

I just won't risk it... the whole point with prismatics IMO is to design it around a 1C "nominal"... I wouldn't pull anymore than 3C out of a prismatic unless it's a super rare (once a month) kind of thing... and only for a couple seconds tops (not 30)


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 9, 2008)

EVComponents said:


> *This might be the last time we can do $1.10 per Ah.*
> The battery companies are making noises about this being too cheap and they are trying to raise the prices.


 Do you have any idea what kind of prices they are looking for in the future?


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

roflwaffle said:


> Do you have any idea what kind of prices they are looking for in the future?


They have been pushing to increase the price by $0.05 per Ah. 
So about 5% across the board.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Dave, again problems with your mail? 

Mate Rimac


----------

